# First puppy EVER (Chihuahua mix with Jack Russell Terrier)



## Chili0965 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello everyone. This is my first time posting here. I figured I need some kind of community where I can ask questions and tell cute stories of my new puppy.

I have some questions about his sleeping habit. After falling asleep on my lap, I can put him in his crate with no problems. However, he would usually wake up around 1 AM. I would take him out, and he would do his business like he's supposed to. Then, we'd walk back in and he would like to play with his toys for about 15-20 minutes. After that, I would put him on my lap and let him sleep. This is where the problem begins. If I put him back in his crate, he would wake up and started whining a lot. I don't know what to do. Please advise me on how to handle this situation.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The normal thing is to ignore whining, and it should go away in about 3 nights. If that doesn't work, you might try a small Kong and let him play with it in his crate, rather than play with his toys.

Different direction - not sure about training him to go to sleep on your lap... rather than in the crate, but for initial training it may not hurt. However, you might put him directly in the crate after potty, and see the reaction.

One thing to avoid is the Marley-Movie syndrome where the dog whines and the owner comes to calm the dog, the the owner leaves and the dog whines, so the owner returns. And, the dog learns to whine to make the owner will appear.


----------



## Chili0965 (Aug 31, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> The normal thing is to ignore whining, and it should go away in about 3 nights. If that doesn't work, you might try a small Kong and let him play with it in his crate, rather than play with his toys.
> 
> Different direction - not sure about training him to go to sleep on your lap... rather than in the crate, but for initial training it may not hurt. However, you might put him directly in the crate after potty, and see the reaction.
> 
> One thing to avoid is the Marley-Movie syndrome where the dog whines and the owner comes to calm the dog, the the owner leaves and the dog whines, so the owner returns. And, the dog learns to whine to make the owner will appear.


Thank you for the advice. I will try to put him straight in the crate after we go out tonight. Also, when he started whining, I would put him in his crate anyway and put the crate outside (I usually have him in the laundry area in the house). Is that a good idea? He would continue to whine, but I would let him. Then around 8:00 in the morning, I take him out again.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It's a toss-up. I think that if he is housetrained and "crate trained," then this kind of time out won't hurt.

However, you'd like to be able to "reward" him when he stops whining, by taking him out of time-out. This could be bringing the crate in (and taking it back out, if he whines again.) Or, it could be letting him out of the crate...


----------



## Chili0965 (Aug 31, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> It's a toss-up. I think that if he is housetrained and "crate trained," then this kind of time out won't hurt.
> 
> However, you'd like to be able to "reward" him when he stops whining, by taking him out of time-out. This could be bringing the crate in (and taking it back out, if he whines again.) Or, it could be letting him out of the crate...


Oh I see. Thanks for the advice. I will try that tonight and the next 3 nights. I'll let you know what happens


----------



## Chili0965 (Aug 31, 2010)

Also, he is currently only 6 weeks old. Should I expect to be able to train him not to whine? Or is it too early to teach him?


----------



## mad dog tannen (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't reward the bad behavior with attention. Ignore him when he misbehaves. Give him attention and paraise when he is doing what you want.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Chili0965 said:


> Also, he is currently only 6 weeks old. Should I expect to be able to train him not to whine? Or is it too early to teach him?


Your dog is too young to be away from his mum. You might end up with some bite inhibition problems because he wasn't allowed to play with other puppies. Is there any particular reason why you got him so young?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You can teach a puppy at 6 weeks. In fact, some breeders will start at 4 weeks. And, consider the rule of thumb that if you aren't teaching him, then he is teaching you. BTW, in addition to teaching housetraining, "whine control," and bite inhibition, you can also start training, Sit, Down, Come, and loose leash walking... right now. 

For example, one way to teach Sit, is to put him on the kitchen table with no one else around and no distractions, and kind of ignore him (if you think he might fall of the table, put him on the floor, instead.). When he gets bored, he will sit. Say Sit and reward him ... then ignore him again until the next sit... repeat. In a few days, After he understands Sit....you can use the same process, but wait a little longer until he slips down into a lying position and say Down... Takes a little more than a couple of sentences... but it is an interesting process of "self-training."


----------



## Chili0965 (Aug 31, 2010)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Your dog is too young to be away from his mum. You might end up with some bite inhibition problems because he wasn't allowed to play with other puppies. Is there any particular reason why you got him so young?


They were going to give him and the other puppies away. I got him because they were basically trying to get rid of the puppies since they're moving.


----------



## Lala2011 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, I also just got my jack russell and chihuahua mix puppy, and he is 6 weeks old. I just let him sleep with me and every time he wakes up I put him on potty pad and he goes. I tried putting him in crate and wow he can whine, I also thought he was too young to leave mother but they told me either take him or someone else would get him they had too many puppies and both of them worked. I think this is a great site, it is totally helping me.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I commend the adoption, but you may want to consider weaning him from sleeping with you, just to get him used to being by himself. I don't have a problem with him sleeping with you later, but he needs to learn not to whine like a firetruck when he is alone, both during the day and at night. I know it may be difficult, but independence learned now is much easier than trying to cut the apron strings at 1 year.

If you've already considered this....I'll stop now


----------



## LADYZAYAS (Mar 20, 2012)

I also have a six week old jack chi, and a 1 year old chiweener. Both have managed to gain access to our bed from day one, if you don't like having them sleep with you then don't even start just one night, my husband and i both enjoy having them in bed with us, the down fall is separation issues when we go out. Now that our chihuahua has accepted her i figure my husband and i will never have alone time lol. Empty nest babies what can i say. One last thought we do watch the dog whisperer on natgeowild it has really help me with different behavior issues i have with them. Good luck and love your baby


----------

